# How to automaticlly start 'named' in Jaguar?



## rbuenger (Sep 3, 2002)

Hi everyone,

can you tell me what I must do in order to get named automaticlly started in 10.2?

The configuration of named is ok and when starting it using ndc start everything works perfect. 

Under 10.1.5 I have created the files 'named' and 'StartupParameter.plist' in a folder called 'Named' in the StartupItems folder. When using 10.1.5 it worked without any problems but now under Jaguar not. 

Actually I think it has something to do with the Require: Disks, Desktop DB and Input Managers statements in the StartupParameter.plist file. Have these things changed in Jaguar?


And a second question: Named is used here as a caching nameserver. But when first lookup a Host not in the own database it will take about 10 seconds until nslookup got a IP for the Host entered. So when I entere a 'unknown' hostname in my browser it tolds me after a few seconds that these host is unknown but when reloding the page it start loading. I thing this is a timeout-problem. Can you tell me where I can change these timeout settings of OS 10.2


Greetings from Germany,

Rene Buenger


----------



## scaryfish (Sep 3, 2002)

Have a look at this hint: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20020825230925806 

Basically, Apple forgot to spellcheck their script in /System/Library/StartupItems/BIND/BIND and instead of DNSSERVER they've got DNSSSERVER (note the extra 's')

Modify that file to change this line from
if [ "${DNSSSERVER:=-NO-}" = "-YES-" ]; then
to
if [ "${DNSSERVER:=-NO-}" = "-YES-" ]; then

And then change NO to YES in /etc/hostconfig and it should all start up fine.
btw, I don't think you need your own /Library/StartupItems/Named startup files anymore, so trash them.


----------



## rbuenger (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi scaryfish,

thanx a lot. Just removed the extra S in the script and removed also my own startup files.
So setting up the DNS server will be really simple under Jaguar when there wasn't the typo in the startupscript.


----------



## scaryfish (Sep 5, 2002)

I decided to try the caching DNS server hint again under Jag:

It seems Apple has pretty much set the whole thing up for us.  I followed all the niutil commands (I'm not sure if they are already set up under Jag) and when I got to the creating /etc/named.conf bit, it was already there.  It is pretty much the same as what was specified in the hint with a few differences.  So I left it alone.

Also, /var/named exists, and there are the configuration files there.  There's even a hints file!  

So basically all I had to do was change NO to YES in /etc/hostconfig, set my DNS to 127.0.0.1 in the Network Prefs and reboot and it's all done.  I'm not sure if NetInfo was set up correctly - could someone who hasn't done this go into NetInfo Manager and see if locations/lookupd exists?


----------



## rbuenger (Sep 6, 2002)

If got a clean instllation of jag here an in the NetInfo Manager there is no /locations/ path.

Looking at all the other entrys in NetInfo I can't find any named lookupd. So maybe these informations are stored at a new place under Jag.


----------



## scaryfish (Sep 6, 2002)

Yeah, mabey.  Or mabey you have to do that bit yourself.  

Either way, it seems a lot easier than under 10.1


----------

